# GHRP2 & ModGRF 1-29 vs HGH



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Has the differences of using the above peptides instead of HGH ever been quantified?

IE in terms of an increase in gh production, would using 3 x 100mcg of both peptides daily give a similar affect of boosting natural growth hormone to using 5iu's of HGH a day? Would it be more, or less?

Is it possible to compare the 2 like for like?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Bump - Anyone?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have used both but in all fairness the HGH was bunk gear.

I have found quicker, more visible results with the MOD stuff so wont bother with the GH again.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Milky said:


> I have used both but in all fairness the HGH was bunk gear.
> 
> I have found quicker, more visible results with the MOD stuff so wont bother with the GH again.


Realistically with everything else I'm taking I can only afford to run 1 or the other. With hit and miss reports on the effectiveness of synthetic hgh I'm favouring sticking with ghrp2 and mod grf1-29.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dux said:


> Realistically with everything else I'm taking I can only afford to run 1 or the other. With hit and miss reports on the effectiveness of synthetic hgh I'm favouring sticking with ghrp2 and mod grf1-29.


I am with you mate, stuff the GH.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

I haven't tried many brands of HGH but found I hold more water on peptides. Results are very similar. Prefer to run both at the same time.

I thought I read somewhere peps at saturation dose releases 1-2iu GH. Although some people react to peps better than others.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

dusher said:


> I thought I read somewhere peps at saturation dose releases 1-2iu GH. Although some people react to peps better than others.


Is that per jab? If its daily then it surely can't be worth it.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Peps all the way if you can top up Hgh all the better


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Dux said:


> Is that per jab? If its daily then it surely can't be worth it.


Per jab. Sure it was around that number, around 1-2iu. Obviously they are many factors that changes it, quality of peps, timing etc.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

peptides at saturation dose(this differs from person to person) releases from the pituitary gland approx 1.13iu obviously this will vary but saying that can you be certain you are injecting 5iu of GH?? peptides release your own natural GH it cannot be faked it is your own supply......

peptides will always play a part in my protocol along side GH when used correctly is awesome.....


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> peptides at saturation dose(this differs from person to person) releases from the pituitary gland approx 1.13iu


So using ghrp and mod grf 1-29 together would give a combined release of between 3 and 4iu per day? But as you say you know it's doing what it says on the tin.

I'm using Kigtropin at the moment, and after reading some of the reports on here it seems it won't be providing the amount it's supposed to


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

If Peps were that good you would see a lot more of the Top Guys using them so to speak.

I know a few pro's do...but in comparison to those who smash in the growth its still miles behind.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

UK1989 said:


> If Peps were that good you would see a lot more of the Top Guys using them so to speak.
> 
> I know a few pro's do...but in comparison to those who smash in the growth its still miles behind.


How do you know what the 'top guys' use? Its not very common for any pro's to give out info on aas/gh/slin usage. Probably because it draws focus from the more important things like diet, training etc.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

dusher said:


> How do you know what the 'top guys' use? Its not very common for any pro's to give out info on aas/gh/slin usage. Probably because it draws focus from the more important things like diet, training etc.


hes right mate, ive talked to a few pro's and the ones ive spoke to said they didnt use peptides but admitted to hgh, slin ect.

I like both tbh and especialy both together although ive got what feels like small start of gyno from my peps ive been using to bridge my cycles as not been taking a AI

and using ghrp2 instead of ipamerellin


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> hes right mate, ive talked to a few pro's and the ones ive spoke to said they didnt use peptides but admitted to hgh, slin ect.
> 
> I like both tbh and especialy both together although ive got what feels like small start of gyno from my peps ive been using to bridge my cycles as not been taking a AI
> 
> and using ghrp2 instead of ipamerellin


What bodybuilders did you talk to? I'm guessing some of the new school bodybuilders will take peps. I thought I read somewhere about wolfs use of MGF, but who is to know for sure.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

oooh


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

dusher said:


> What bodybuilders did you talk to? I'm guessing some of the new school bodybuilders will take peps. I thought I read somewhere about wolfs use of MGF, but who is to know for sure.


I dont realy like to say on here as was told in confidence but ill pm you mate


----------

